# Same reaction?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

When you guys see the Suns do something dumb (turnover) do you get mad?

How do you guys react when the Suns lose?


I pull my hair out everytime they do something stupid.

And I'm sad for about a day when the Suns lose.

How 'bout you?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Last year I lived in an apartment. 

Durring the Suns VS. Cavs game I had the cops called on me because I was yelling at my TV. Someone thought there was a "domestic dispute". When the officer asked me what was going on, I pointed at the TV and said, "The Suns just lost a game they should have won...that is what is wrong!" No charges were filed.

I bought a house this summer in Tempe. Now I can yell as loud as I want. :cheers:


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have certain lines I say.

"COME ON YOU CANT WIN A GAME BY MISSING YOUR FREE THROWS..."

"OH GOD NO, STOP SHOOTING 3s WHEN YOU'RE COLD AND TAKE IT TO THE HOOP"

"THAT GUY IS KILLING US GRRAGHHHH""

"PLAY SOME FRICKEN DEFENSE ON THAT GUY ALREADY"

Also if we are losing and the Shawn Marion Roomstore commercial comes on during break, and he says "It's a Slam Dunk" , I usually say "Yeah well you better start slamming some dunks now or we're going to lose".


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Whenever we turn it over or the ref screws up, an occasional obsinity escapes my mouth. As far as losing goes, I'm used to it. I don't like it, but I've learned to accept it. Every time we win, it's a surprise.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Last year I lived in an apartment.
> 
> Durring the Suns VS. Cavs game I had the cops called on me because I was yelling at my TV. Someone thought there was a "domestic dispute". When the officer asked me what was going on, I pointed at the TV and said, "The Suns just lost a game they should have won...that is what is wrong!" No charges were filed.
> 
> I bought a house this summer in Tempe. Now I can yell as loud as I want. :cheers:



lol! Thats a great story. :cheers:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm pretty good about letting loses, and dumb stuff go so far this year. Because we've out performed my expectations by a good deal so far. Plus I know we are still Amare-less. So for now, I can let bad stuff go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm pretty good about letting loses, and dumb stuff go so far this year. Because we've out performed my expectations by a good deal so far. Plus I know we are still Amare-less. So for now, I can let bad stuff go.



exactly how I feel. Although those early games that we let slip during first week or so stung a bit.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> exactly how I feel. Although those early games that we let slip during first week or so stung a bit.


They really did sting as hell -.- Had we played our 4th quarters a bit better like we are now, then we could have been 17-1 (the one loss being from that beatdown Memphis gave us).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> They really did sting as hell -.- Had we played our 4th quarters a bit better like we are now, then we could have been 17-1 (the one loss being from that beatdown Memphis gave us).


yep, ive been saying that for weeks. we've been in every game to the end except Memphis cuz they kicked our butts. They did that last yr in regular season. Although in the playoffs they played us close despite getting swept.

yeah, we're learning to finish games better.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I got nervous and couldn't sit still when I watch Suns games. lol


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

Every loss stings at first until I re-exmine the game in my mind an pick out all the good points. For the most part, I have not been too disappointed in over-all way the Suns have played this season.

I can only think of one loss that had any kind of long-lasting "after bite" to me, and that was the game against Dallas. It's hard for me to take any kind of loss against the Mavericks or the Spurs.


----------

